# Morticia Stewart



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Guys I had the chance to meet these guys at the Transworld show last weekend, while not my style of Haunting, I know alot of you go in for the cutesy Party stuff....... they have alot of GREAT stuff for halloween Parties, give them a looksee, www.morticiastewart.net tell them Bags said HEYA!!!


----------

